# Ming - Brown Spotted Manx 2 years old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We at Animal Lifeline UK helped to get this boy into rescue 2 yr old Manx Cat (West Midlands)

Ming - Brown Spotted Manx 2 years old
Mr Personality !! ..... hes gorgeous and is happy in all company be it cats dogs or human. 
Sadly he has spina bifida but doesnt have any problems now hes older because his spine has now fused. Hes not going to be able to climb but can jump up and down from chairs or tables and window sills, but I dont think he will be able to scale a fence. 
Hes very affectionate and likes to be with you . We have just neutered and microchipped him and hes had his 1st vaccination but will need another in 3 weeks time.

Here is a pic we were given of him, although Patsy says he is a lot darker then the picture









Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## ManxOwner (Apr 16, 2012)

yay, there's my baby...... he's settled right in... here he is, looking cute for the camera. :biggrin:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad to see he's been rehomed

He looks quite happy as well:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww I will nick your picture if that is ok and put it on our site in happy endings, as we love to see animals happily settled into their homes which we have helped to get into rescue give him a kiss from all of us at Animal Lifeline UK and Susie his foster mummy before he went into rescue


----------



## ManxOwner (Apr 16, 2012)

yes, that'll be great... he's a real cutie and crazier than a box o' frogs...


----------



## ManxOwner (Apr 16, 2012)

kelly-joy, do you know Mings background, and what he's been through, or do you know someone who does.... a little history about him would be great.... thanks


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow he looks so cute and fluffy and happy now!! In the first pic he looks quite stressed out! Obviously doing really well under your care :001_smile:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

omg what a munchable tum! So glad Ming found his forever home I always look on Rushden's website to see if the cats ahve found homes!


----------

